# blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte :D



## zAiMoN (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

habe das hier zufällig gesehen.. 


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/koeln/fische/koi/u10647418



eine Wanne? Wasser? wofür? geht ja auch so 


der Hammer oder? 

ok,wenn man normale Karpfen angelt sterben die auch nicht wenn die an Land liegen, aber für den "Verkauf"


----------



## francis89 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Zum Angeln gibt es sogenannte Abharkmatten die macht man schön nass und dann legt man den Fisch rauf und versorgt den. Die Matten sind zwar recht teuer (meine kam 100€) aber die ist wenigstens schön gepolstert und da tut sich nen Großer Karpfen nicht verletzen wenn er zappelt (ohne Matte könnte er sich seine Gräten brechen ;( Und das wäre schade denn ich will ihn ja mal wieder fangen und sehen wie er sich entwickelt hat !


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Das musst wirklich nicht sein.
Besser ist es wohl er löst seinen Teich nun auf.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *



> Beschreibung
> 
> Weiß Gelber und oranger bis rötlicher Koi wegen Teichaufgabe abzugeben .
> Ca , 40 bis 50 cmm



Hat er den Teich evtl. schon zu geschippt, das die armen Tiere auf Rasen liegen müssen 

Den sollte gleich mal der Tierschutz besuchen kommen^^

René


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

 

werden vom Rasensprenger feucht gehalten


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Na, immerhin liegen sie auf dem feuchten Rasen und nicht auf dem Kiesweg


----------



## 2Lame4Name (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht wie der Fisch ins Tiefkühlregal des Supermarktes kommt? 
In den Netzen der Fischverarbeitungsschiffe sterben ( => ersticken) Tonnen an Fisch und alles was man nicht brauch wird wieder ins Meer geworfen (tot natürlich).

Darüber regt sich komischerweise niemand auf.


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Doch - sicher - aber halt nicht jetzt und nicht in diesem Thread.


----------



## LilRainbow (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Also zum Messen warum nicht ^^ sind auch nur Karpfen die bunt sind , aber zum Verkauf anbieten is ja mal wirklicher Mist . 

Zum normalen Karpfen naja ich denke von 500 Anglern benutzen 4 Matten worauf der Fisch gelegt wird . Der Rest macht es so wie auf dem Bild bin selbst nebenbei Angler und mach das so.


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Morgen!!!

Vielleicht sollten wir dort hin fahren und den Kerl vermessen und ihn während dessen mit dem Kopf in den Teich halten!!!


----------



## zickenkind (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Hallo,



> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht wie der Fisch ins Tiefkühlregal des Supermarktes kommt?  In den Netzen der Fischverarbeitungsschiffe sterben ( => ersticken) Tonnen an Fisch und alles was man nicht brauch wird wieder ins Meer geworfen (tot natürlich).  Darüber regt sich komischerweise niemand auf.



das passiert bei uns vor der Haustür.....  In Nord/Ostsee jeden Tag und das sind keine Fischverarbeitungsschiffe.
Alle viel kleiner...............   Unter 40 Meter........


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

 sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...sche-ab-zu-geben/151551788-138-307?ref=search


----------



## Christine (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: blaue Koi Wanne? Wofür ??? ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte *

Die Anzeige ist gelöscht, das Ursprungsteil gibt es auch nicht mehr. Deshalb schließe ich das mal hier wegen Substanzlosigkeit


----------

